# Icy Ball Fridge



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this or found a good set of plans for a wood burning model?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

HarpeR said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this or found a good set of plans for a wood burning model?


Here is a current version that is being developed. It always seems tho that the genius techheads come up with the 3rd world saving idea of a century (like a water filter or pump) for the masses and then nothing happens.

$25 Fridge Powered By Cooking Fire | EcoGeek - Clean Technology


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If you're in the third world your food is probably walking around going "baa, moo, oink, or cluck." Wouldn't you just wait until meal time to kill it? It'll be fresher and it won't require refrigeration.


----------



## flight or fight (Feb 3, 2009)

I looked all over those links and didn't see a single link to where you could purchase one of these. Is this just an idea or is it in production?


----------

